# Happy DAYS



## mish (May 16, 2005)

Have you ever had one of those days.


http://cutestuf.com/movie/happy.mpeg


----------



## texasgirl (May 16, 2005)

WOW, must be a Monday!!
I wonder if he had a job after that?


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 16, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Have you ever had one of those days.
> 
> 
> http://cutestuf.com/movie/happy.mpeg


 
Funny you should mention that - maybe you should ask what's left of the laser printer that decided to act up while I was finishing a term paper....  

John


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2005)

Hey Mish,

YUP, big time 
kadesma


----------

